# Old Callsigns



## morsemad (May 2, 2007)

Hello all.
Wonder if anyone knows the vessel that had the callsign GLGD please ?

John


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

John,
The call sign appears to have belonged to the Whale Factory Ship BALAENA, built by Harland & Wolf Ltd., Belfast, in 1946 for United Whalers Ltd., (Bugge & Krogh Hansen Manager, Tønsberg.) For more information see here: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=no&u=http://www.lardex.net/TONSBERG/buggehansen/skipstekst/1946balaena.htm&ei=aAA_TNCREeSX4gbw8a22Cg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBsQ7gEwATgU&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522GLDG%2522%252Bcall%2Bsign%26start%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US%26rlz%3D1I7GPCK_enGB341 
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## sandypat (Dec 9, 2009)

morsemad said:


> Hello all.
> Wonder if anyone knows the vessel that had the callsign GLGD please ?
> 
> John


In the 1946 edition of Signal Letters of British Ships, for the use of Ships at sea and Signal Stations for 1946, corrected to 31st December 1945, the signal letters Golf Lima Golf Delta (GLGD) show the name of ship as John A. Brown, Port of Registry London, 6058 registered tonnage, with an official number 166452. Cheers

Sandy Mc
ex-RAN 1958-1967 Teleg/RO
Perth W.A.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sandy,

as per site policy I have removed your email. Members can contact you if required via the PM system on site. You then can divulge your email to them if you wish.

Hawkey01


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Balaena call sign was GLDG according to Lloyds Register 1950-51 but so was the call sign listed for John A Brown in the same volume! Very Curious. Regards, Roger


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Lloyds register of 1952/53 gives Balaena as the holder of GLGD.
John A Brown not in 52/53 lloyds.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell the call sign of the Ben Line ship 'Benavon' of 1948?


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

The 1955 List of Coast and Ship Stations gives Balaena as GLDG. I suppose it is possible that previously this ship was listed as GLGD but it does seem a bit unlikely.
Trevor, from the same book Benavon is listed as MTGP.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone advise the liner Normandie's callsign?

Ta.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Troppo my 1955 book is too modern for Normandie's call sign but I think it was FNSK.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Tony Selman said:


> Troppo my 1955 book is too modern for Normandie's call sign but I think it was FNSK.


You're spot on with the callsign - see http://qst.mm.monsite-orange.fr/lepaquebotnormandie/index.html (callsign is in the page header)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!

She was a magnificent ship. I saw on some drawings that the radio room was right aft on the boat deck...strange place.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Sandypat - any chance you could give me the name of the ship with call sign- "GDRC" would be late 40s/50s ? Teb


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

The only call sign I can recall during my time with Blue Funnel /Glen Line is "GDRC" but I'm B------d if I can remember which ship it was-Can anyone enlighten me????


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Teb, Give names of BF ships you were on, checked Lloyds 52/53 no Glen ships had that call sign.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

R58484956 said:


> Teb, Give names of BF ships you were on, checked Lloyds 52/53 no Glen ships had that call sign.


Thanks your response- following are B/F Ships on which I sailed Frgn.
Glaucus-Samidway-Atreus-Samgara- Sarpedon-Clytoneus' Sailed coastal on a list of ships but doubt 'GDRC' could be from one of those --- Regards Teb.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Teb , Glaucus GDYF, Sarpedon GDRC, Clytoneus GMQG - All from Lloyds 1950-51 register. Regards, Roger


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Roger-- Many Many thanks for your response to my query on "GDRC"- I realy have no idea why that particular C/S should stay with me after all these years (the only one I do remember) I suppose it does flow easily - (one less thing to wonder about) Kind Regards Teb(POP)


----------



## Amazon (Oct 24, 2009)

*Visual Signal Letters / Callsign - Army navigation training ship TREVOSE*

Can anyone please confirm the VSL/Radio Call Sign of TREVOSE?

This is likely recorded in Jane's Fighting Ships over the period 1965 onwards, but I do not have access to these (being afloat overseas).

She was built 1964 by Thornycroft, Southampton for the War Department and was in service until the late 1980s.

Thanks.


----------



## sandypat (Dec 9, 2009)

teb said:


> The only call sign I can recall during my time with Blue Funnel /Glen Line is "GDRC" but I'm B------d if I can remember which ship it was-Can anyone enlighten me????


Teb,

From the 1946 and 1949 editions of Signal Letters of British Ship, HMSO - London, the allocated signal letters Golf Delta Romeo Charlie (GDRC) show the ships name as Sarpedon, Registered at Liverpool, 6712 tonnage, Official Number 147214. Hope that assists. Cheers

Sandy McNab
ex-RAN Teleg/RO
1958 - 1967


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

As a child in about 1952, I was taken to the Pier Head, Liverpool, to watch a ship called Hemidomax being launched from what must have been Cammell Laird's shipyard across the water. Please can anyone spot that ship in the old Lists and inform me its callsign?


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

RayL said:


> As a child in about 1952, I was taken to the Pier Head, Liverpool, to watch a ship called Hemidomax being launched from what must have been Cammell Laird's shipyard across the water. Please can anyone spot that ship in the old Lists and inform me its callsign?



HEMIDONAX (with an 'N') ! was MRWQ launched Cammell Lairds 28/7/53,completed 12/53.

(see HELDERLINE site)

Regards
W.B.H.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Many, many thanks Wribbenhall! That's a very ancient question finally nailed. My brother will also be interested in this when I tell him.

The power of this site is quite amazing.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Ray

Is this what you saw ??

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Hemidonax-01.html

Lines fore & aft looks like a launching photograph ?

David
+


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantastic David! Thank you. That photo carries me back 59 years when an elderly uncle took my brother and I to see the launch. I gather the Hemidonax eventually sank but I don't know the details.

It was nice to see her sailing along in her hey-day too (another photo in the string you posted).


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hemidonax was broken up in 1975 in a place called Campana Ayasa - Argentina.

Hawkey01


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Much obliged for that Hawkey01. The wrong info came from my brother so I'll correct him.


----------



## SA5Z (Dec 27, 2009)

*More old call signes.*



alastairjs said:


> John,
> The call sign appears to have belonged to the Whale Factory Ship BALAENA, built by Harland & Wolf Ltd., Belfast, in 1946 for United Whalers Ltd., (Bugge & Krogh Hansen Manager, Tønsberg.) For more information see here: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=no&u=http://www.lardex.net/TONSBERG/buggehansen/skipstekst/1946balaena.htm&ei=aAA_TNCREeSX4gbw8a22Cg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBsQ7gEwATgU&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522GLDG%2522%252Bcall%2Bsign%26start%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US%26rlz%3D1I7GPCK_enGB341
> Regards,
> Alastair


Am Looking for the call signes of three ships in the early 1950's the MV Nordic (ex Chinese Prince) SS Urmston Grange and lastly Southern Venture. I served on the first two between 1953 to 1955. The Southern Venture had a mate of mine at the same time. Thanks my memory has gone! Derek ex RO.


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

SA5Z
I only have call-sign records for 1963. This shows Nordic as DEGC, GDJC or HREN. No record for Urmston Grange. Southern Venture is given as HOZM. I hope some of this info is what you are looking for.
Regards
John


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

SA5Z said:


> Am Looking for the call signes of three ships in the early 1950's the MV Nordic (ex Chinese Prince) SS Urmston Grange and lastly Southern Venture. I served on the first two between 1953 to 1955. The Southern Venture had a mate of mine at the same time. Thanks my memory has gone! Derek ex RO.


Derek, From Lloyds List 1950-51 Chinese Prince was GDJC, Urmston Grange MATQ there was no Southern Venture but there was a Southern Venturer which was GNNM. Regards, Roger


----------



## SA5Z (Dec 27, 2009)

*Call signs*



John Leary said:


> SA5Z
> I only have call-sign records for 1963. This shows Nordic as DEGC, GDJC or HREN. No record for Urmston Grange. Southern Venture is given as HOZM. I hope some of this info is what you are looking for.
> Regards
> John


Thanks John, and many thanks for opening memories, GDJC was Nordic which I now remember. I also found out that Urmston Grange was ex Empire Pibroch and was built 1942, number 168988. The Southern Venture call I didn't know but was probably correct as I visited her when in South Shields 1952 and I new she was under a non British flag. All the best - Derek, now 79 and writing down my memories for my son.


----------



## SA5Z (Dec 27, 2009)

*Call Signs*



Roger Bentley said:


> Derek, From Lloyds List 1950-51 Chinese Prince was GDJC, Urmston Grange MATQ there was no Southern Venture but there was a Southern Venturer which was GNNM. Regards, Roger


Many thanks Roger, I meant the Southern Venturer the Whale factory ship. And Urmston Grange, with the wierd callsign. Could be QTQ if not carefull on the key, much obliged. was away yesterday ´pm so missed ur reply. 73's Derek


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

No problem Derek, Glad to help. Regards, Roger


----------

